# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  استفاده از باركد و باركد خوان  در برنامه نويسي با اكسس

## HPARHIZI

دوستان آيا كسي اطلاعاتي در خصوص چگونگي نحوه برقراري يك نرم افزار با باركد خوان داره ؟
يعني اصولا ميشه يه بنامه با اكسس نوشت فرضا فروش يا انبار داري "مثل فروشگاه  شهروند " كه فروشنده بتونه با استفاده از باركد خوان كالاي مورد نياز مشتري رو فاكتور كنه و با همين سيستم موجودي انبار خودش رو هم كنترل كنه ؟

----------


## دانش پژو

با سلام
دوست عزيز باركد خوان يك دستگاه  ورودي است كه مثل صفحه كليد ديتاي خوانده شده  را به برنامه ارسال مي كند
من يك برنامه كتابخانه نوشته ام كه به وسيله باركدخوان بخوبي كار مي كند و ورودي هاي شماره عضويت - نام كتاب و ....  را با سرعت و دقت انجام مي دهد

----------


## HPARHIZI

:تشویق: ميشه يكم بيشتر توضيح بدين ؟
من اينطور متوجه شدم ، شما جداگانه يه دستگاه باركد خوان خريديد و توي كامپيوتر خودتون هم يه يه برنامه نوشتيد و بدون هيچگونه لينكي بين اين دو بخش كه يكيش سخت افزاري و يكيش نر مافزاري هستش دارين ازش استفاده ميكنيد .
لطفا اگه اطلاعات تكميلي و يا سايتي دارين كه ميتونه در اين زمينه بهم كمك كنه اعلام بفرمائيد .
ضمنا ايجاد و چاپ باركد ها رو به چه وسيله اي انجام ميديدن ؟
من بيصبرانه منتظرم... :متفکر:

----------


## دانش پژو

با سلام
براي چاپ باركد نرم افزارهاي مختلفي وجود دارد كه با توجه فورمت مورد نيازتان مي توانيد انتخاب كنيد 0 من از نر افزار      8 Labelview   استفاده مي كنم كه داراي محيط ساده و پشتيباني از چندين فورمت اصلي مي باشد0
همانطور كه قبلا اشاره كردم دستگاه باركد خوان يك دستگاه ورودي است 0بطور مثال شما پس از وصل دستگاه  باركدي كه داراي شماره 1122334455 مي باشد  را به وسيله باركدخوان  اسكن مي كنيد كه نتيجه آن در هر محيط نوشتاري (اكسس - اكسل - ورد 000000 ) درج عدد 1122334455  خواهد بود 0به همين سادگي!
اما برنامه . با توضيحات فوق  بايد متوجه شده باشيد اين كار هم به همان سادگي بالا است بطور مثال شما براي جستجو يا ثبت يك شماره (عضويت - شماره كارمندي - كتاب ....) بايد شماره مورد نظر را تايپ كنيد كه در صورت استفاده از باركدخوان دستگاه اين وظيفه را انجام مي دهد
با آرزوي توفيق براي شما و تمام دوستان
در صورت نياز به توضيح بيشتر در خدمتم

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ميشه نمونه برنامه و فايلهاي مورد نياز براي ساخت چنين برنامه قرار بديد

----------


## دانش پژو

سلام خدمت تمام دوستان و با اجازه دوستان پيش كسوت و قديمي
يك نمونه با توضيح مختصر قرار دادم - در فرصت بعدي تصاوير و اطلاعاتي از نرم افزارهاي جانبي  ارائه مي كنم

----------


## HPARHIZI

برنامه خوبي بود و تونستم ديد لازم رو پيدا كنم .
حالا فكر كنيد كه ميخوام يه برنامه اكسس بنويسم واسه يه واحد مونتاژ بطوري كه در روي ميز كار هر نفر يه باركد خوان باشه در شروع عمليات يه نفر باركد رو روي يكي از بخشهاي تشكيل دهنده محصول ميچسبونه سپس روي اين قطعات در ايستگاهها مختلف كاري انجام ميشه و يا قطعه ديگري بهش متصل ميشه تا انتهاي كار.
 كه ميتونه مثلا 10 نفر در 10 ايستگاه مختلف روش كار كرده باشند من ميخوام جلوي هر نفر يه باركد خوان باشه هر شخص قبل از اينكه كارش روي محصول نيمه ساخته انجام بده اون رو به دستگاه نشون بده تا باركد به همراه كد كاربر در برنامه ذخيره بشه .
بنظر شما با اكسس ميشه نوشتش ؟
كسي ايده اي در اين خصوص نداره ؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ارتباط دستگاه با برنامه هم امكان داره اموزش بديئ و نمونه بزاريد

----------


## دانش پژو

*با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان بخصوص  آقا/خانم  دل شكسته*
*خريد دستگاه : دستگاه هاي باركد خوان داراي تنوع زياد در نوع و مدلها و قيميت مي باشد كه شما با توجه به نيازتان مي توانيد يك نوع را انتخاب كنيد كه نحوه كار با آنها تقريبا با هم يكي مي باشد و من نحوه اتصال و كار با مدل Metrologic MS9540 را توضيح مي دهم*
*نوع دستگاه : باركد خوان تفنگي كابلي – همراه با پايه*
*فاصله قرائت : از صفر تا 20 سانتيمتر با سرعت 72 اسكن بر ثانيه*
*ابعاد : 56*78*198 ميليمتر و وزن 129 گرم*

*پورت ارتباطي : كابل ps2 يا كابل usb* 
*نحوه اتصال :* 
*در مدل usb مستقيم به پورت usb وصل مي شود*
*در مدل ps2 كابل دستگاه داراي يك ورودي و يك خروجي مي باشد كه ورودي آن به كابل صفحه كليد و خروجي آن به پورت صفحه كليد روي كيس كامپيوتر وصل مي شود*
*نحوه استفاده با توجه به نمونه ارائه شده در تايپيك قبلي : هنگامي كه مكان نما روي فيلد جستجو قرار دارد كليد دستگاه را روي باركد مورد نظر براي اسكن فشار مي دهيم* 
*قيمت دستگاه در حدود 150 هزار تومان*
ضمنا فايل پيوست اطلاعات كاملتري در مورد اين مدل ارائه مي كند(لاتين)

----------


## دانش پژو

> برنامه خوبي بود و تونستم ديد لازم رو پيدا كنم .
> حالا فكر كنيد كه ميخوام يه برنامه اكسس بنويسم واسه يه واحد مونتاژ بطوري كه در روي ميز كار هر نفر يه باركد خوان باشه در شروع عمليات يه نفر باركد رو روي يكي از بخشهاي تشكيل دهنده محصول ميچسبونه سپس روي اين قطعات در ايستگاهها مختلف كاري انجام ميشه و يا قطعه ديگري بهش متصل ميشه تا انتهاي كار.
> كه ميتونه مثلا 10 نفر در 10 ايستگاه مختلف روش كار كرده باشند من ميخوام جلوي هر نفر يه باركد خوان باشه هر شخص قبل از اينكه كارش روي محصول نيمه ساخته انجام بده اون رو به دستگاه نشون بده تا باركد به همراه كد كاربر در برنامه ذخيره بشه .
> بنظر شما با اكسس ميشه نوشتش ؟
> كسي ايده اي در اين خصوص نداره ؟


با سلام
دوست عزيز  hparhizi   جواب شما مثبت است  
حداقل دو راه براي انجام اين كار وجود دارد
1-در صورتي كه تعداد فيلد ثبت اطلاعات در هر ايستگاه  زياد نيست  به تعداد ايستگاه ها در جدول اصلي فيلدهاي مورد نياز را  ايجاد كنيد  و در فرم از طريق انتخاب كومبو هر نفر با توجه به دسترسي ايستگاه  مي تواند اطلاعات خود را ازطريق باركدخوان وارد كند
2- در صورتي كه تعداد فيلدهاي ثبت اطلاعات در هر ايستگاه  زياد است  از طريق سابفرم و با همان روش بالا اقدام كيند 
اميدوارم رفع ابهام شده باشد  . در صورتي كه  مثال فرضي يتان  را خواستيد بصورت برنامه عملي بنويسيد درحد اطلاعات  ناقصم  در خدمتم

----------


## مشتاق یادگیری

سلام با اجازه Hparhizi  و دل شكسته و تشكر دانش پژو
در باره چاپ باركد توضيح نداديد

----------


## دانش پژو

> سلام با اجازه Hparhizi و دل شكسته و تشكر دانش پژو
> در باره چاپ باركد توضيح نداديد


با سلام
براي توليد باركد استانداردهاي مختلفي وجود دارد 0 نرم افزار Labelvie8.0    داراي محيط ساده و امكانات خوب  براي شروع مي تواند انتخاب مناسبي باشد0 
اما براي  ايجاد يك باركد به وسيله اين نرم افزار:
پس از اجرا وارد محيط اوليه نرم افزار (تصوير1) خواهيد شد
با انتخاب  Draw>>Bar codes…   تصوير 2 براي وارد كردن شماره  مورد نظر آماده است  بطور مثال  عدد 12345 كه پس از كليك روي ok  بار كد مورد نظر در صفحه درج مي شود ( تصوير 3 –همراه با چند مثال ديگر)
در اين حالت شما مي توانيد با انتخاب باركد مورد نظر با موس ويرايش هاي مختلفي روي آن انجام دهيد( تغيير اندازه از نظر طول –عرض  يا تغيير مكان و00000)
پس از چيدن و تنظيم باركد ها (در يك صفحه A4  حدود 50 عدد)  مي توانيد روي كاغذ سفيد يا برچسب هاي مخصوص   چاپ كنيد

----------


## مشتاق یادگیری

سلام و تشكر آيا مي شود از كارت ملي كه خودش باركد دارد  در برنامه ها  استفاده كرد

----------


## majjjj

بارکد اسکنر های مترولوجیک این کار رو میکنن اما symbol این توانایی رو بطور مستقیم ندارن و باید تنظیم بشن(یک نمونه بارکد برای تنظیم میخواهن)فکر کنم من اون رو داشته باشم
برای اینکه خودتون هم بارکد تو محیط اکسس ایجاد کنید میتونید از فونت ارش128 و ماژول مربوط به اون استفاده کنید که البته چون پولیه نمیتونم اینجا بزارمش ببخشید

----------


## majjjj

ببخشید فراموش کردم این رو هم یاد اوری کنم که اگه میخواهید تو برنامتون از کد ملی استفاده کنید و مطمئن باشید که اون کد ملی صحیح وارد شده و یک عدد اخنیاری مثل 1111111111 نیست اینجا رو نگاه کنید
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...85%D9%84%DB%8C

----------


## مشتاق یادگیری

با سلام
1- با تشكر از دوست عزيز دانش پژو در باره راهنمايي دستگاه باركد خوان و تهيه برنامه عملي من يك دستگاه باركدخوان مدلي كه توصيه كرده بوديد خريدم و در حال نوشتن برنامه مي باشم اميدوارم طبق قولي كه در تايپيك هاي قبلي داديد در تهيه برنامه كمك كنيد
2- با تشكر از مدير محترم بخش آقاي قرباني . سوالاتم را در ادامه همين تايپيك سوال كنم  يا تايپيك جديد ايجاد كنم

----------


## دانش پژو

> با سلام
> 1- با تشكر از دوست عزيز دانش پژو در باره راهنمايي دستگاه باركد خوان و تهيه برنامه عملي من يك دستگاه باركدخوان مدلي كه توصيه كرده بوديد خريدم و در حال نوشتن برنامه مي باشم اميدوارم طبق قولي كه در تايپيك هاي قبلي داديد در تهيه برنامه كمك كنيد
> 2- با تشكر از مدير محترم بخش آقاي قرباني . سوالاتم را در ادامه همين تايپيك سوال كنم يا تايپيك جديد ايجاد كنم


 سلام
ضمن تشكر متقابل 1- دوست عزيز من با همكاري بقيه دوستان در حد اطلاعاتم در خدمتم
2 - اگر به تايپيك هاي قبلي مجدد برگرديد من توصيه به خريد نوع خاصي از باركدخوان نكرده ام بلكه يكي از مدل هايي كه در دسترس  داشتم را جهت آشنايي با نحوه كار معرفي كردم 
در پايان اميدوارم در شروع برنامه نويسي استفاده از باركد خوان موفق باشيد و از تجربيات شما ما هم استفاده كنيم

----------


## مشتاق یادگیری

> سلام
> ضمن تشكر متقابل 1- دوست عزيز من با همكاري بقيه دوستان در حد اطلاعاتم در خدمتم
> 2 - اگر به تايپيك هاي قبلي مجدد برگرديد من توصيه به خريد نوع خاصي از باركدخوان نكرده ام بلكه يكي از مدل هايي كه در دسترس  داشتم را جهت آشنايي با نحوه كار معرفي كردم 
> در پايان اميدوارم در شروع برنامه نويسي استفاده از باركد خوان موفق باشيد و از تجربيات شما ما هم استفاده كنيم


سلام
با تشکر از اعلام همکاری 
ببخشید سوء تفاهم شد شاید کلمه توصیه درست نبود.حق با شما است
 در مورد برنامه استفاده از کارت ملی شما نظری ندارید.لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## دانش پژو

سلام
همانطور كه دوست عزيز majjjj اشاره كرده اند باركد خواني كه استفاده مي كنيد قابليت شناسايي باركد ملي را دارا مي باشد
در صورت استفاده از كارت ملي براي ورود  اطلاعات ضمن دقت زياد. سرعت به طور قابل محسوسي بالا مي رود.در جستجو نيز از همين دقت و سرعت بهره خواهيد برد ( مزيت استفاده از كارت ملي بيشتر در ورود اطلاعات است) 
همانطور كه مي دانيد: براي ورود اطلاعات از فيلد  text   و sise12 -  و                           input mask= 000"- "000000 "-"0    در فرمتان استفاده مي كنيد و براي جستجو از  combo box   همان فيلد ...

----------


## mogtabaa

> برای اینکه خودتون هم بارکد تو محیط اکسس ایجاد کنید میتونید از فونت ارش128 و ماژول مربوط به اون استفاده کنید که البته چون پولیه نمیتونم اینجا بزارمش ببخشید


ُسلام :لبخند گشاده!: 
برای اینکه تو محیط ورد بارکد بسازید
یه فونت پیدا کردم
البته یه چیزی قبلش می زنه :متعجب: 

یعنی یه تیکه از بارکد که من نمی دونم چیه ؟

ولی بهرحال بهتر از اینه که بخواهید پول بدید!
مگه نه؟ :قهقهه: 

اینم آدرس فایل برا دانلود

http://www.barcodesinc.com/free-barc...t/free3of9.zip

----------


## burice

بچه ها
من یه نمونه بارکد دارم که نتونستم بفهمم از چه استانداردی استفاده کرده و این بارکد رو ساخته
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

اینم نمونه تصویرش:

----------


## burice

حقیقتا گیر کردم
خود شرکتش هم نمیگه سیستمش چیه و SDK هم در اختیار ما نذاشته!!! این بارکد مربوط به بارکد کارت شناسایی شرکتمون هست که باهاش ساعت میزنن. برای چاپ کار الان مجبوریم تک تک بارکدها رو با نرم افزار مسخره خودشون چاپ کنیم و پشت کارتها بچسبونیم!  الان میخوام تو برنامه سیستم اداریمون که خودم نوشتمش بارمد رو روی کارتها چاپ کنم ولی نمیدونم که از چه سیستم و استانداردی استفاده کرده. دوستانی که دستگاه بارکد خوان دارن یا وارد تر هستن میتونن کمک کنن؟ ممنون میشم

----------


## mahdi_107

سلام
پيشنهاد مي كنم يه كد تك رقمه ايجاد كنيد بعد يك كد دو رقمه و باكدشونو بذاريد

----------


## مشتاق یادگیری

سلام
برنامه ای نوشته ام که بوسیله بارکد خوان از روی کارت ملی  مشخصات فرد می آید بعضی اعضا اصل کارت ملی همراه ندارند  و جستجوی کد ملی مقداری طول می کشد چه راه حلی ÷یشتهاد می کنید

----------


## 2012ramin

سلام.
با اسکنرهای HoneyWell کسی برای ورود اطلاعات استفاده کرده؟

----------


## hamid.dinari

با سلام.چجوری میشه اطلاعات اکسس رو وارد نرم افزائ تولید بارکد کرد؟

----------


## مشتاق یادگیری

> سلام
> برنامه ای نوشته ام که بوسیله بارکد خوان از روی کارت ملی  مشخصات فرد می آید بعضی اعضا اصل کارت ملی همراه ندارند  و جستجوی کد ملی مقداری طول می کشد چه راه حلی ÷یشتهاد می کنید


سلام بعد از دوری 
مطلب را دیدم یادم آمد راه حل انجام شده را بگویم . بارکد خوان با کپی کارت هم کار کرد و  از کپی کارت ملی استفاده کردیم

----------

